# Best brush for cleaning wheel arches



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I need to get myself a new brush for cleaning wheel arches.
This needs a combination of a good reach and a fairly low profile to get past the tyre, whilst still being good at it's job.
I was thinking possibly one of the Vikan brushes, but not sure which one would be best. 

So what do you use / recommend?


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I use a bog brush - 99p Asda

Does what most £15 brushes do

Obviously it hasn't been on Skidder duty


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

I use the Mother's Fender Well brush. A perfect brush, correctly priced, good bristles, very enduring.










http://www.mothers.com/02_products/90021.html


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> I think I need to get myself a new brush for cleaning wheel arches.
> This needs a combination of a good reach and a fairly low profile to get past the tyre, whilst still being good at it's job.
> I was thinking possibly one of the Vikan brushes, but not sure which one would be best.
> 
> So what do you use / recommend?


I've been using this Vikan one for the last 6 months, it has quite a slim profile and bristles that are soft, but firm enough to clean without feeling harsh, if thats makes sense.

HTH


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Beancounter said:


> I've been using this Vikan one for the last 6 months, it has quite a slim profile and bristles that are soft, but firm enough to clean without feeling harsh, if thats makes sense.
> 
> HTH


I hope they are good as I have just ordered one this morning for exactly that use.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

abd1973 said:


> I hope they are good as I have just ordered one this morning for exactly that use.


I don't think you'll be disappointed, the handle is robust, but flexible enough to give you some pressure on the arch to give it a good clean. I think for £5 its a a worthwhile addition to any cleaning kit.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Bog Brush for the wheel arches. Does the job and cost 99p from Tesco.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Got to agree with the bog brush option, very effective in my experience :thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Toilet brush for dirty cars, Viken brush for quality clean cars.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Beancounter said:


> I've been using this Vikan one for the last 6 months, it has quite a slim profile and bristles that are soft, but firm enough to clean without feeling harsh, if thats makes sense.
> 
> HTH


That's the one I have been thinking best fits the bill. Thanks for the feedback. :thumb:
Previously I have used a toilet brush, but find then less than ideal.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> That's the one I have been thinking best fits the bill. Thanks for the feedback. :thumb:
> Previously I have used a toilet brush, but find then less than ideal.


I know what you mean, I had a toilet brush and moved to this one, it has a longer reach and also the plastic shaft is quite soft so won't damage the paint in the arches should you catch it on the way in/out. :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

@Beancounter

You confirmed my thoughts. Just ordered one as per your link :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Anyone tried the Elite Sill&Bumper Brush? http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/sill-and-bumper-brush.php?manufacturers_id=14

Looks long from the picture, but not really sure.
Right now, I'm using the Vikan Multi-brush, but it's rather short and can reach all areas (my car is also lowered and that doesn't make it any easier  ).


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

In the end I ordered this one:
Vikan long car brush
and this one:
Vikan multi brush

They both turned up today and will give them both a try out at the weekend and tell you which one is best. Both appear to be good brushes at a sensible price :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Could you post a picture with both? I like to know if the long brush is much longer than the multi.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> In the end I ordered this one:
> Vikan long car brush
> and this one:
> Vikan multi brush
> ...


Glad you like them, you've got me looking at the multi brush now....


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

toni said:


> Anyone tried the Elite Sill&Bumper Brush? http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/sill-and-bumper-brush.php?manufacturers_id=14
> 
> Looks long from the picture, but not really sure.
> Right now, I'm using the Vikan Multi-brush, but it's rather short and can reach all areas (my car is also lowered and that doesn't make it any easier  ).


Yep, I got one of those, very good indeed, bristles for me are just right, not too stiff but stiff enough to shift crap from wheel arches etc.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

OK having washed both cars at the weekend, the best of the two brushes for wheel arches is the Vikan long car brush in my opinion. Certainly worth £4 more than a bog brush :thumb:


----------

